

Ask HN: which WYSIWYG/Markdown text editor do you recommend? - sgdesign

This is a frequent question, but I think it hasn't been addressed in a while: if you were building an online community like Stack Overflow, Quora, or Hacker News, which text editor (if any) would you use?
======
swampthing
Pagedown is the Markdown editor that Stack Overflow uses. I've used it -
nothing fancy, does the job.

<http://code.google.com/p/pagedown/>

------
joshontheweb
not really sure what your specific needs are but we built <http://etchjs.com>
in the absence of finding a wysiwyg we liked.

------
please_no
I am 60, and what is this?

Text Editor: vim

Personal Markup: Something close to Creole

Data markup: JSON or CSV

Also, ndb reminds me of LDAP.

------
eranation
for what use? e.g. a desktop one? or an online control? if it's the latter,
CKEditor seems like a trending one, and WYSIHTML5 seems the most starred on
GH. but not sure I understood your question.

